# Due doe acting like buck???



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a second freshener, half alpine, half nubian, excellent milker, who is due soon. By my calender, she is due around the 26th. I noticed yesterday she was showing a "little pink", very smooshy poofy vulva, ligament nil. Today I go to let the girls out to pasture, she won't quit butting heads and acting bucky with an old maid doe I have. I mean bucky! biting her neck, tongue out, making buckie noises, front leg out stiff/straight like the bucks do when they are after a doe in season. If it weren't for the fact that she's kidded before, and she has a nice lovely udder, I'd think she was a buck!

I've had them act a little bucky before, when they are in season, but not like this! I am assuming that the testrone levels are very high in her right now. Does this mean anything?

Have you ever experienced this? I've had goat off and on sice my daughter was 10 and she's 26 now, but I have never had a prego doe act bucky like this!

What's your thoughts?

Sheryl


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

Well Sheryl, here's my thoughts.... hmmmmmm :nooo :/

That doesn't help, but I hope someone can answer this for both of us.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:rofl omg Truly.... :rofl you're cracking me up.

Sheryl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yep I have one do to kid anytime and she is a mess.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

I had a Nubian doe act that way before she kidded. She was even mounting the does that came that were in season and weighting to be bread. She ended up having to buck kids. So, I know its not a good thought but maybe its due to carry buck kids and thats why they act so bucky. Please don't shoot me for this thought. :crazy


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I had a boer doe kid that did that. She was in the pen with another bred doe and she kept trying to ride her and making the buck noises. Even after she kidded she has done it a couple of times.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Cotton Eyed Does said:


> I had a boer doe kid that did that. She was in the pen with another bred doe and she kept trying to ride her and making the buck noises. Even after she kidded she has done it a couple of times.


Did she have bucks??


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a doe that could be due, but we think she aborted (had a lot of blood a couple weeks ago) but she has been mounting the does, and man is she grouchy!


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh Jeannie! :nooo I called my daughter out to the pen and told her to watch. I have had them act a little bucky before when they were in, but not before they were due to kid. Daughter and I both groaned and said oh no, she's gonna have bucks!. So I guess they'll be withers cause she's experimental. Don't need no bucks outta that combo.

So heck, took the fun otta waiting for those babies. I'll be surprised if she has anyting but bucks. She acted that way towards another doe, and then she came at my leg, and I was like nuh uh.

:/

Sheryl


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Well we will hope it was all just a theory and that your doe will blow that out of the water when she has all does. :biggrin It will be fun to see what she has. Let us know. Hey if it makes you feel better I been wrong a million times before. :crazy


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:rofl If they are does, I'll have to DNA them cause I put her in a pen with a new young buck. He got her, I put her back in the doe pen, then two or three days later my older buck broke out of his pen....so I dont know if the babies are fro m the first buck who I saw breed her, or from the one that broke out! :sigh But we are still hoping for does! :crazy these goats will make you crazy!

Sheryl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Man I hope your theory is all BUNK and not BUCK !! I want does does does out of mine. She is my best milker and I WANT DOES


----------



## Sunny Daze (Jan 14, 2008)

One of my does was acting like that a week or two before she was due. She is the one who ALWAYS mounts the other does when in heat. She was very obviously pregnant. She kidded last week with 2 does and a buck...so not all hope is lost!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Thinking on what you're saying, it makes sense because some pregger women are that way. I also have a doe that last year like to ride the unbred doe...hasn't done it yet this year. Our other doeling(almost a year) that hasn't been bred is the one trying to be a buck. Gets kinda funny when you see the Goat Conga line going by. Estrus doe, doeling, wither, hey. Estrus doe,doeling,wither HEY! :rofl
If my doe who is bred has doelings I'll let you all know-she isn't due til end of March


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Cotton Eyed Does said:
> 
> 
> > I had a boer doe kid that did that. She was in the pen with another bred doe and she kept trying to ride her and making the buck noises. Even after she kidded she has done it a couple of times.
> ...


 Nope, she had 2 does (one is my house doeling with the broken leg)


----------

